# Glock 19 vs CZ 75B Compact



## ronmail65

*These are the only 2 guns available in the world*.

You will carry it for defense and shoot it at the range. Which one do you choose and why?


----------



## jakeleinen1

Can't choose, both are mighty fine weapons

Mayybee Glock for the weight factor


----------



## Cat

I own many pistols, But I carry my g27 on me all the time. But I take both with me to the range. My g22 & g27,Same cal but not the same pistol. So you have to shoot your pistols,To know your pistols. The easy ones to shoot,Is always a full size pistol. So I put more time on the range with my ccw pistols. But my be if some one as small hands, A small pistol my be better for that shooter.Popcornsmilie


----------



## ronmail65

Cat said:


> I own many pistols, But I carry my g27 on me all the time. But I take both with me to the range. My g22 & g27,Same cal but not the same pistol. So you have to shoot your pistols,To know your pistols. The easy ones to shoot,Is always a full size pistol. So I put more time on the range with my ccw pistols. But my be if some one as small hands, A small pistol my be better for that shooter.Popcornsmilie


Sure, but the scenario I presented is what if you had to purchase either a Glock 19 or a CZ 75B Compact, which one would you choose and why? Assume no other handguns exist.

In other words, I'm looking for very narrow and specific feedback on a comparison between these two weapons - NOTHING ELSE.


----------



## Overkill0084

CZ. I prefer my semi-autos with hammers. Metal frames are nice too.


----------



## Don357

Overkill0084 said:


> CZ. I prefer my semi-autos with hammers. Metal frames are nice too.


+10

"I would rather throw a rock than shoot a Glock!"


----------



## cclaxton

Cz for accuracy, less felt recoil, and DA/SA for double-strike and dry-fire exercise.


----------



## ronmail65

Thanks for the feedback. I'm readling a lot of advantages for the CZ.

The only disadvantages for CZ 75 vs Glock 19 that I can think of are size and weight -- Glock 19 might be better for concealed carry purposes. But, the greater size and weight of the CZ are probably what lessen the recoil and improve the accuracy (which are noted as advantages for the CZ).

Anyone who has shot both guns and can expound on a comparison of trigger pull?


----------



## cclaxton

I think the major advantage of the Glock is easier operation. The Glock trigger is a little better than a stock Cz75, but get a trigger job on the Cz and it will be much better. I still think double-strike and easier dry-fire are significant features to consider.


----------



## recoilguy

The CZ is a great weapon with a fine trigger that gets better everytime you use it. The G19 has a very good trigger with a goofy saftey on it. I own both guns and I never carry the G19 and I carry the 75b Compact 5 months of the year. IWB Kydex leather holster, it is hidden and I do not know it is there. I see the weight not as a disadvantage myself I like the weight. The Glock is a great gun that is hard to beat.....you just happened to pick one of the guns that beats it hands down. 

The triggers are 2 different animals. The CZ is DA/SA and the SA is butter the DA gets better but does have some travel. This gun is accurate! The glock is smooth but always DA. I prefer the CZ trigger, I a,ma big fan of CZ's. 
I know a bunch of guys who shoot Glocks tremendously and who would never consider a CZ. I respect their opinion and am impressed with their talent! The double strike spoke of earlier is something I never considered, I never needed and but I guess if you havce old or cheap ammo it might be something to think about. You can dry fire a glock, I do it alot!the hammer does make the CZ significantly easier to dry fire.

Go CZ you will not be sorry!


----------



## rauchman

Hmmm, I have 2 G19's (among a bunch of Glocks) and a CZ75SA .40. 

If I could only have one, it would be the G19. 

My reasoning....

While the CZ does have an advantage in accuracy, spare parts are much more readily available on the Glock, and the Glock is very easy to tinker on. Also, while it took me a LONG time to learn how to shoot my G19, I can now shoot it as accurately as anything else. Not to take away anything on the CZ, but I've learned to really appreciate the consistent trigger pull of the Glock. Also, maybe it's the CZ that I own, but the manufacture of my CZ seems cruder as compared to the Glock.

Having said all of that, I've been looking for a new pistol for my wife. Something that is compact'ish. She loves shooting the Sig P226 that we have, but the pistol is big and, in my mind at least, it's becoming a bit of a collector item since it's the last year of the German produced folded stamp sheet metal slide w/ pinned in firing pin block. A CZ75 Compact/PCR/P-01 are high on the list, especially the P-01.


----------



## SMann

ronmail65 said:


> You will carry it for defense


Because of the above requirement I say Glock 19 without question. Simple design with low number of parts and no unnecessary features. One simple tool that can be made out of almost anything is all that is required to completely disassemble every single part of the pistol. Legendary reliability. Designed to be a fighting tool and nothing else. All function, no fancy.


----------



## jaxthardy

*Glock Vs. CZ*

Own both, a CZ-75 Compact and a Glock 23. A former Deputy Sheriff I am a hardcore 1911 guy. Now living in Florida rust and humidity are a big problem. Glock vs. CZ. Have owned four Glock 23's. One Gen one, two Gen 3's and now a Gen 4. Not a single malfunction encountered with any of these fine pistols. Weird trigger and frame angle, these weapons always work. Gave my last Gen 3 to my son which prompted me to purchase a Gen 4. All the terrible things we hear about the Gen 4's have not surfaced in my 23. Fact is , I find it the best 23 so far. Question was asked what is better, a Glock or a CZ-75. Owning both I feel qualified to answer. I love to hate my Glock's, or hate to love them. Answer. The CZ is a steel on steel pistol and requires some break in. As with any steel on steel pistol. After about 250 rounds the CZ started running like a Swiss Watch. Fastest pointing most ergonomically designed semi auto pistol I own with the possible exception of my 1911's. Easily out performs my Sig P-226 or Browning H.P. CZ quality and performance prompted me to Purchase a CZ Kadet .22 when I found myself in need of a quality .22 rim fire. Back in the 80's when I was on the street 9 m/m did not have a great record of performance. Modern ammunition has eclipsed this problem. Re; The Glock I find this pistol incredible given the cost and reliability. A poly Glock 23 .40 in a Serpa holster holds twice the rounds at half the weight of my 1911's. Will it out-shoot my Springfield 1911 or CZ? Heck no. Was not designed to. In this horrible Fl climate a poly pistol in a plastic holster is hard to beat. At civilian combat ranges the Glock is more than adequate. If I had to choose between the CZ and the Glock, given the CZ has a hammer and all I am used to, I would choose the CZ. In contrast, If I had to choose a semi auto off the dealers shelf and bet my life on it untested, it would no doubt be a Glock. Would I give up my 1911's for the Glock? Heck no. BTW, the Glock has the fastest trigger reset I have ever encountered. As much as I love the others, in my night stand is a Glock 23. My wife has a .357 229 Sig. Not a bad combo.


----------



## paratrooper

I'm not a real big Glock fan, but I do have to give them their due. 

I only have one Glock. It's a 21C and yes, I've been very happy with it. Doesn't have any swag about it, and I don't have any issues with that. 

It is what it is, and it does what it does......very well.


----------



## jaxthardy

Dear Paratrooper;
Swag is great but one must ask does it go bang every time. In my previous post I stated that I have owned four Glock 23 pistols w/o a single malfunction of any kind. I trade one, or give one to my son and always end up replacing it with another 23. As stated I am a hardcore 1911 guy and love my CZ-75. No, my Glocks will not out-shoot My 1911's or CZ. Were not designed to. At civilian combat ranges the Glock is quite adequate. Now living in Florida with humidity and heat a big problem the Glock has it's place. Tool box, tackle box, under the seat of a car the Glock is always there and always works. As a CCW weapon holds twice as many rounds as my beloved 1911 at half the weight. On giving my son my last Glock 23 I might have opted for a Smith M & P except I had so much Glock "Stuff" I purchased another 23, this time a Gen4. I love my 1911's, CZ's and Colt Python. In this horrible humid climate the Glock poly and Tennifer make sense. The reliability of the Glock pistol is undisputed. Throw this poly / tennifer pistol in a Serpa plastic holster, wipe it down every few weeks or so and zero rust. I use sentry solutions marine tuff cloth on all my weapons. Stops rust cold. No, the Glock is not my favorite weapon but in this horrible Florida climate it is. Humidity, rain, hurricanes the Glock exceeds. I love my others but as a utility gun in this horrible climate, can't beat a Glock. A steel pistol in a leather holster in this climate requires much maintenance. As stated, I love to hate the Glock, or hate to love it. Additionally, the Glock pistol has the fastest trigger reset I have ever encountered. Trick is, on firing, release the trigger only until you feel the first click. Trigger is reset. No need to release the rest of the way. A former Deputy Sheriff from the .357 revolver, 1911 days, this has been a tough transition. Weird frame angle, weird trigger, absolutely reliable when you need it to go bang. Things change. If I had to bet my life on a untested semi auto pistol off the dealers shelf it would w/o hesitation be a Glock. Can't say the same for a steel on steel.


----------



## JMessmer

+1 on the CZ.


----------



## high pockets

CZ75 - One of the most underrated firearms in the world.


----------



## jaxthardy

Re; All Glock 23's I have owned, the Gen 4 is by far the best. Have owned one Gen one, two Gen Three's, and one Gen 4. The original debate was CZ Vs. Glock. Still maintain my position on the CZ75 Compact, I absolutely love it. In RE; to the Glock Gen 4 being a terrible pistol I disagree. I understand not as many after market parts are available. For liability reasons I choose not to change a bunch of parts. My Gen 4 shoots as well, if not better than any of my previous Glock's. No, the grip texture does not turn my hand to hamburger. I have never had a single malfunction out of any of my Glock Pistols, not one. Just saying my Gen 4 is the best model 23 I have owned thus far. Previous posts will show I am a 1911, CZ Guy. Just saying that some months and a few rounds thru my Gen 4 (Since my last post) have proven this pistol as good, if not better than my previous Glocks. Would I give up my CZ or 1911's. Heck no. Would I give up this Gen 4, no way. Just trying to give a alternate point of view on the Gen 4 after putting a few rounds thru it.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Owning both..... CZ 75.

Love mine.


----------



## VAMarine

Thread's from 2011...


----------

